# Tip für Hütte nahe A2 - Notunterkunft



## tschelluffjek (26. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,
beste Grüße aus Berlin!
Folgende Situation: ich nehme am Mittwoch an einer Trauerfeier in Dortmund Teil, kann aber erst spät am Dienstag Nachmittag in Berlin aufbrechen und überlege, wie ich die notwendige Übernachtung organisieren kann. Meine Idee war, in der Nähe der A2 im Raum Porta Westfalica, Minden, Bielefeld oder ähnlich in einer Schutzhütte zu übernachten und einen kleinen Overnighter einzulegen. Hat vielleicht einer der Ortskundigen aus Ostwestfalen einen Tip für einen geeigneten Ort für mich? Wäre ganz schön, wenn ich vom Auto aus nicht allzuweit bis zur Hütte wandern müsste, weil ich definitiv im Dunkeln ankommen werde (und keine Wildsäue aufscheuchen will). 
Danke für jeden Hinweis und schönen Sonntag!
Jens


----------



## mille_plateaux (27. April 2020)

Hallo Jens,
zuerst einmal mein Beileid; ich wünsch' dir eine würdige Trauerfeier (syntaktische Doppeldeutigkeit nicht intendiert...)!
In oder um BI gibt's nat. rund um den Hermannsweg einige Schutzhütten. Angsichts der doch besonderen Situation würde ich persönlich aber am Di. eher früh pennen gehen, am Mi. noch früher aufstehen, die Strecke durchknallen und auf dem Rückweg noch irgendwo, wo der Wald (noch) schön ist (vll. bei Porta Richtung Wesergebirge....), 'ne kleine Wanderpause einlegen. 
Die Stapenhorsthütte z.B. zwischen Olderdissen und Fernsehturm dürftest Du, wenn Du geschikct parkst, innerhalb einer halben Stunde erreichen können, direkt am Fernsehturm/Hünenburg gibt's sowas wie aufgelassene Lagerräume/Garagen, wo man sicherlich auch 'nen Schlafsack ausrollen könnte. Da könntest Du , auch wenn's bestimmt nicht wirklich erlaubt ist, direkt vorfahren; die Queller Jugend trifft sich da aber auch zuweil zum Biertrinken o.Ä. Undund und. Ob's Sinn oder gar Spaß machte...ich glaub's nich', aber musst Du natürlich selbst wissen. 
Such mal auf der Karte https://www.wanderkompass.de/Deutschland/Hermannsweg.html den Tierpark Olderdissen am Hermann und wende dich dann Richtung Westen. Die Stapenhorsthütte liegt ein paar Meter südlich vom Hermannsweg, etwas hinter dem zweiten (eingezeichneten) Rastplatz. Du kannst sie gut finden, wenn Du den Kartenschnitt stark vergrößerst....
Gute Reise,
mille_plateaux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschelluffjek (3. Mai 2020)

Hi mille_plateux,
Danke für deinen Tip. Ich habe mich dann doch für eine Übernachtung im Auto auf der Route entschieden, das war auch gut so.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------

